# 921 only showing 2 days on Program Guide



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

I am having a problem with my Dish 921 receiver. I only have 2 days/about 48 hours of programming listed on the guide. It should have 8 days.

I first noticed it last Sunday (I was only home due to work and vacation for 10 days during February) so I am not sure when the problem began. I noticed this morning that the guide was still messed up (not going beyond two days) so I did a button reboot and when that didn't work, I call Dish Tech support.

The tech had be do a power cord reboot and also a diag. test...still no guide data beyond 48 hours. 

He commented that he had heard about this issue with the 921 so he filled out a report to go the the engineers about my problem. He said that it would likely require a sofware update to correct the problem.

How long will it take to correct this problem? Will Dish Network refund money for those of us affected by this problem?


----------



## acioletti (Mar 5, 2006)

I am having the same problem for two weeks now, and I called Disk and they said they are aware of the issue and trying to correct it. Did anyone get anymore news



The Guv said:


> I am having a problem with my Dish 921 receiver. I only have 2 days/about 48 hours of programming listed on the guide. It should have 8 days.
> 
> I first noticed it last Sunday (I was only home due to work and vacation for 10 days during February) so I am not sure when the problem began. I noticed this morning that the guide was still messed up (not going beyond two days) so I did a button reboot and when that didn't work, I call Dish Tech support.
> 
> ...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54112
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54022
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53161
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53605
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52704
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53994


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Join the 921 club -- this is a well known issue and you will find many other recent threads dealing with it. Dish is apparently having a lot of trouble dealingwith this software bug, and 921 owners have been articulating a lot of frustration because of it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rdopso said:


> Dish is apparently having a lot of trouble dealingwith this software bug


It is odd that this "software bug" seems to come and go. We've had the same software since early December! Then again, if they have to change the software to accomodate springing forward and falling back...

I think they've been sending some configuration data intended for the two-day guide machines to our 921s. First we saw the data disappear and reappear and now we have a hard cut-off. I'll bet they are tinkering with something.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I have suggested in another thread on this subject that due to this bug which disables a primary function of the 921, Dish should immediately allow 921 owners to take advantage of the announced offer scheduled to begin April first under which we will be able to turn in our 921s and for $100 get a new leased 622 in exchange. I suggest 921 owners contact [email protected] and advocate this idea.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I actually did that in mid-February and they said there weren't enough 622's available to allow for that.


----------



## hrfrey (May 24, 2004)

acioletti said:


> I am having the same problem for two weeks now, and I called Disk and they said they are aware of the issue and trying to correct it. Did anyone get anymore news


same problem on both of my 921's. i cant believe a bug like this can happen. Was asking Dish if possiblilty of downgrading to old version.....said not possible.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> I actually did that in mid-February and they said there weren't enough 622's available to allow for that.


Sure, but that doesn't mean they can let us get signed up.

We are dealing with a dysfunctional box. Dish could at least get us prioritized in the Q ahead of the 942 people (who's boxes are working).


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54112
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54022
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53161
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53605
> ...


I guess the more posts the more they will take notice?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I guess the more posts the more they will take notice?


No. They simply don't care about us. 

After all, they got BIG $$$ from us, and figure by now we're smart enough to NOT give them any more.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Over the weekend I only had about 1 hour of guide available on my 921 . Needless to say this really torqued me off. 2 days of guide is bad enough but it is an inconvience as compared to useless! I emailed CEO yesterday about what I thought of this problem. This guy responds back telling me that "we are aware of the OTA issues on the 921" . I reply back saying that OTA was never mentioned in my email and asked if anyone ever reads the emails that are sent. Talk about a bunch of losers. Just blows my mind how this company can continue to operate.. Gerry


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, my 9 day guide has been back since Sunday morning. I checked late last night and it's all there. My 921 is back to it's previous glory.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Give it time, it'll go out again. Mine was still at 2-days last night.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I had the 9 day for 20 hours, but it's gone again of course. I sent an email to Dish asking when it was going to be fixed. Imagine my suprise when they did not answer it.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like an update might come this week.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> Looks like an update might come this week.


Based on ?????


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Allen has sources.

Allen: Thanks for the update. I was wondering if anying was still listening here. You might want to consider closing all but 1 of the threads on this topic.

Edit: Oh, you did that already.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Looks like an update might come this week.


This is the same information that I got. Hopefully the new software passes the final testing so they will spool it.

Also on Tech. Portal it shows the 921 to receive L274 tomorrow.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I now have a 9 day guide filled with No Information Available.
I think the 2 day guide with real data was better, but THIS SUCKS.

Update:
Called "Customer Service", did a bunch of switch checks, and then put in a report for me. How nice.


----------

